
David Koch Has Died - fritzw
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-08-23/david-koch-industrialist-who-funded-conservatives-dies-at-79
======
acjohnson55
Out before the crash. Well played, sir.

Those of us who have decades left on the planet are likely to spend our later
years cleaning up for (or perhaps merely surviving) the excesses of the baby
boomers and the generation immediately before them.

